
Ask HN: Impact of Covid-19 on pre-seed SaaS? - artembugara
I have read over a few comments that were like &quot;We are receiving X time more attention from VC.<p>Is it true?<p>Is it because investors are not willing to invest in any &quot;hard&quot; businesses?
======
taleodor
May be true for start-ups related to solving pandemic, but not for all.

So far, nothing really changed for us at Reliza
([https://reliza.io](https://reliza.io)). My plan for this year was to launch
MVP and work on it, which we did late February, and then work on it. Regarding
funding, we were planning to look into raising funds towards the end of the
year - early 2021.

It currently does not look like there is more activity from investors, on the
contrary feels like raising money is harder unless your project directly
relates to something that may be used to tackle the pandemic.

So for us it just means we should be prepared to defer possible funding round
for later. I'm afraid, for many startups this time would be extremely
challenging, especially if pandemic lasts for many months.

------
Spooky23
In the US? Death.

